# Hoyt fails to deliver



## Hoytail Hunter (Oct 19, 2012)

Tried out the new 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30 expecting the smooth draw of my Vectrix. Nope, E=mc2 applies here cus you cant get something from nothing. The 330fps ibo comes at the price of a significantly harsher draw than what i've been used to in every single Hoyt i've ever shot or owned.

Anyway, the new spyder 30 also disappoints in other ways than the harsher draw. The finish is nowhere near the quality Hoyt used to put out. On top of that, with the light weight race companies are partaking, Hoyt cut out so much material in the riser that in some spots, there is 1/8 inch webbing! Like seriously? Accidentally drop it on a hard surface and it'll probably break or bend!

Big thumbs down coming from a loyal Hoyt fan of nearly 10yrs


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

:happy1:


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

I have always shot pretty much Hoyt bows and I was dissappointed with their "un-veiling" this year too.Guess its hard to top the carbon bows,though they were not my favorite Hoyts either.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

It's all a matter of preference. I respect you sharing yours. Just to present another view: I found the Spyder 30 to be the smoothest drawing Hoyt I have ever shot...and I have shot a lot. There was absolutely nothing harsh about the draw cycle. The larger RKT cams were markedly better than those on the Element...to me.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Hoytail Hunter said:


> Tried out the new 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30 expecting the smooth draw of my Vectrix. Nope, E=mc2 applies here cus you cant get something from nothing. The 330fps ibo comes at the price of a significantly harsher draw than what i've been used to in every single Hoyt i've ever shot or owned.
> 
> Anyway, the new spyder 30 also disappoints in other ways than the harsher draw. The finish is nowhere near the quality Hoyt used to put out. On top of that, with the light weight race companies are partaking, Hoyt cut out so much material in the riser that in some spots, there is 1/8 inch webbing! Like seriously? Accidentally drop it on a hard surface and it'll probably break or bend!
> 
> Big thumbs down coming from a loyal Hoyt fan of nearly 10yrs


Great 7th post... You are probably one of the few that did not like the bow... I like Bowtech and thought this bow shot great... To each his own.


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

At least you know you won't be buying a Spyder. Got Spyder 30 in today set it up and I am impressed. Although it is my first Hoyt in many years and I'm coming from a 2012 Mathews Z7 Mag, which was a great bow as well.


----------



## Hoytail Hunter (Oct 19, 2012)

First impression is usually the right impression but im willing to go back with my Vextrix in hand and do a side by side comparison. Im thinking about the mathews zxt as well. I'll be doing side by side with that too


----------



## Hoytail Hunter (Oct 19, 2012)

OCHO505,

Btw was my last post (8th) as good a post as my "great 7th post?" And what guidelines or parameters do you use in making the determination if a post is "great" or not? Just curious


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hoytail Hunter said:


> Tried out the new 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30 expecting the smooth draw of my Vectrix. Nope, E=mc2 applies here cus you cant get something from nothing. The 330fps ibo comes at the price of a significantly harsher draw than what i've been used to in every single Hoyt i've ever shot or owned.
> 
> Anyway, the new spyder 30 also disappoints in other ways than the harsher draw. The finish is nowhere near the quality Hoyt used to put out. On top of that, with the light weight race companies are partaking, Hoyt cut out so much material in the riser that in some spots, there is 1/8 inch webbing! Like seriously? Accidentally drop it on a hard surface and it'll probably break or bend!
> 
> ...



I find it hard to believe you when you just joined and have a total of 9 posts. Sorry, just being honest. It's really a sad part of AT as these little tid bits show up for each and every one of the big guys. Have a nice day!


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Iowa1 said:


> I find it hard to believe you when you just joined and have a total of 9 posts. Sorry, just being honest. It's really a sad part of AT as these little tid bits show up for each and every one of the big guys. Have a nice day!


Since when did the number of post you have on an internet forum have any correlation with the amount of experience and smarts someone has. That is a little childish, plus that you only have 79 post!?!? 

There is always somebody out there that looks up to people with a lot of post and bows down to them like they are some kind of almighty. I think we found one of those guys^^^.


----------



## Hoytail Hunter (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks A Case Deep.

I couldn't've said it better. What the heck does post count have to do with anything? What I posted was basically a review and my opinion based on what I experienced. I even elaborated further that I would go back with my Vectrix in hand to do a side by side comparison. What else do post count junkies want?

LOL hey guys to whom this is applicable... I used to be a member here long long ago and just forgot my exact user i.d. and password so if you wanna equate my experience or intelligence to a post count, i'm probably a couple hundred. Does that make you feel more reassured of my archery competence?

Gee I wish someone would've asked me about wall hangers instead of post count. Hahaha


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

The 1/8th strip of aliminum in the riser of the new Spyders, I'll be shocked if someone actualy broke that. You could probably cut that out of the riser and it will still be stronger than needed. That 1/8th strip is probably more for looks to give it a little bit of a web feel without being tacky.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow!!!! I just bought a Spyder 30 because I thought it was the smoothest drawing, quietest bow I ever shot, and I have shot alot of bows. Probably the best pure hunting set up going right now. I can hold that bow back for an eternity.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Hoytail Hunter said:


> OCHO505,
> 
> Btw was my last post (8th) as good a post as my "great 7th post?" And what guidelines or parameters do you use in making the determination if a post is "great" or not? Just curious


Ok well I just think that your statement that Hoyt Fails to deliver is a bit broad and untrue, it may have not been your cup of tea but... Hoyt always delivers great bows but maybe this bow you did not like but its not a failure because they will sell thousands of everybow they make. 

Look post count doesn't really have anything to do with it I guess its just like I see soo much negativity on here... My bad. 

I would go back and retest the Spyder and verify it was tuned and time because it is the best drawing Hoyt they have made besides the Alphaburner... Maybe it does no shoot lights out for some but I assure you the vast majority of people believe its great and shy away purely from the ATA. Good luck with the search...


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

personally i believe hoyt still does make excellent bows , but i have always been a little sad when they quit making the cam and half wheel .that wheel was very nice for me an average person to change the draw length some ,i just wished they would have continued engineering it more for target and hunting bows. besides it must still be a prefered cam ,look at the hunting bows for sale not many 50-60 lb.cam and half hoyt hunting bows on there for sale and just a few 60-70 lb.i have now switch to barnsdale bows they do have draw length adjustment and are very accurate too.good luck with your decisions.


----------



## xtreme (Mar 12, 2008)

I have not been impressed with a bow as much as the 2008 Bowtech General. It is the smoothest and quiet shock free bow ou there. It does lack speed. Last year I bought 8 bows trying to find one that stood next to the General but with more speed. I went thru many Bowtech and Hoyts carbon bows also. I ended up with the Isanity because it was close to deer season and I was tired of changing bows. I am a Hoyt fan and shot the Spyder not to long ago. The new cam is better and not that harsh I thought. Same with the Element. I think Bowtech has a better let off and smoother draw. I dont think there would be any problems with any Hoyt on durablity. That is something Hoyt has been known for is how durable they are. I would drop a Hoyt from a tree and pick it up and have no problem shooting it. I drop my Bowtech and its going in for a full check up before anything. I dont think any Hoyt would be prone to easy damage. I just thought before I buy another bow it will have to have the speed of my Insanity, the durabilty of a Hoyt and the smooth and shock free of the Genral. I will probaly not find a bow for a long time that fits that. But good luck on your decisions to purchase a new bow. Everyone is different.


----------



## Hoytail Hunter (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe i should've said fails to deliver "to my expectations" but i thought that was a given when reviewing a product. So yea, doesnt meet my expectation. I'm still going back when i get a chance to do the side by side. I actually did a side by side with the mathews zxt and i found that bow to be more to my liking than the spyder. Will report back once side by side is completed.

And guys, remember that im not a bowtech or pse or whatever fan trying to knock the spyder. I've bought nothin but Hoyt for about a decade cus i was so impressed with them. Just not so much this year that's all.


----------



## Southpawarcher (Sep 14, 2002)

Only posting here to get my post count up to make me more credible


----------



## aarontriton (Nov 12, 2012)

I know that this does not mean much dr says i have low post counts. That being said i have shot many bows and have bow hunted for 30 plus years and harvested 100's of deer and many wall hangers. I have never owned a Hoyt but after shoot the Spyder 30 it may be my first Hoyt


----------



## BCB Elite (Aug 25, 2011)

My favorite Bow I had ever owned was the Hoyt vtec. It was the most comfortable bow i had owned. I have not found another like it until I shot the spyder 34. In my opinion i didn't like the spyder 30 that much. Not because it didnt shoot nice it was the fact of string angle to me and it didnt hold as well as the 34, BUT, I Loved the carbon element a ton more then the matrix. it felt just perfect in my hand. Honestly how much better are bows gunna get. Unless someone comes out with a bow that shoots 380 IBO(Actual) with a 8'' brace heignt and 32'' AtA. we all better expect the same thing every year.haha


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok 2 reasons for my post 1 earn credibility, 2 glad to hear you did not like the spider as this gives me another reason not to shoot it. I have stayed away from test firing this bow because I am sure I will like it more than my rampage XT. I really don't have $900 to spend on a new bow let alone a divorce attorney.


----------



## CAT Diesel (Jul 7, 2012)

Smoknnca said:


> Ok 2 reasons for my post 1 earn credibility, 2 glad to hear you did not like the spider as this gives me another reason not to shoot it. I have stayed away from test firing this bow because I am sure I will like it more than my rampage XT. I really don't have $900 to spend on a new bow let alone a divorce attorney.


I'm with Smoknnca except I did shoot the spider last Friday. I could not disagree with the OP more in my opinion. I have a Vector with RKT cams and didn't figure they could improve on the vector. I was wrong, the feel, draw and shot were almost perfect for me in my honest opinion. My only problem is that I can't get rid of my Vector I love it to much. Which means I would have to buy the spider outright and I couldn't afford a divorce either. Wish my wife had a 29.5" draw and could pull 65# then I could just buy it for her(myself).


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

Cat diesel you are a genius. All I have to do is convince my wife her draw length is the same as mine.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I have over 23,000 posts. That means you should all bow down before me and do as I tell you!


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Smoknnca said:


> Ok 2 reasons for my post 1 earn credibility, 2 glad to hear you did not like the spider as this gives me another reason not to shoot it. I have stayed away from test firing this bow because I am sure I will like it more than my rampage XT. I really don't have $900 to spend on a new bow let alone a divorce attorney.


 Duuuuuuuuuuude,,,,,,, you are smart beyond your post count, LOL


----------



## Hoytail Hunter (Oct 19, 2012)

As promised... Side by side comparison: new Hoyt Spyder 30 -vs- my 4yr old Hoyt Vectrix. Same draw weight, same draw length, shooting same arrow...

The draw cycle was not as smooth as my Vectrix. ATA might be 3 inches shorter than my bow but the large bulky cams on the Spyder extend out almost as far as my Vectrix, making the 2 bows look similar in size. It still breaks my heart that they did away with the cam and 1/2 system. One good thing is the wall felt more solid than my bow. Besides that, i'm not too impressed. The finish is also not as nice as my Vectrix. Definitely an excellent quality bow but i'm still in love with my silky smooth Vectrix.

Verdict: Not enough of an improvement to justify spending a G after accessories. Sorry Hoyt, maybe next year's model will sweep me off my feet. That is, if the Mathews ZXT side by side i'm gonna do didn't already sweep me off my feet before 2014.


----------



## Hoytail Hunter (Oct 19, 2012)

Obtw to clear up any confusion... i did do a side by side with a mathews zxt but it wasnt a fair comparison as the bow shop did not have one in my exact DL. Will go to another shop that does and report back to u guys


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

When did Hoyt "get rid of" the cam and a 1/2???? I'm pretty sure my Spyder 30 is Cam and a 1/2 just like my Vectrix and Element were


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

Also, you're low post count since you're a newer member, and you're bashing of a top manufacturer in this industry usually leads people to believe you're a troll looking to get an argument going. Seen it a million(maybe 10-20) times. That is all.


----------



## Hoytail Hunter (Oct 19, 2012)

Treestandnappin...

Does u understand what a consumer "review" is? Did u knows that not all reviews is gonna be identical from person to person? U musta have missed the part where i said the spyder is an excellent bow but just not enough of an improvement over my Vectrix to justify spending about a grand.

Oh gee look at that... u have a spyder 30 in ur sig. I wonder what drives ur post. Dont take it personally, it's just a review based on my experience compared to another specific bow. Once i do the zxt side by side, if it kicks my Vectrix's butt, that's what i will report back. I'm a straight shooter.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Iowa1 said:


> I find it hard to believe you when you just joined and have a total of 9 posts. Sorry, just being honest. It's really a sad part of AT as these little tid bits show up for each and every one of the big guys. Have a nice day![/QU
> Post count means squat about archery knowledge


----------



## CAT Diesel (Jul 7, 2012)

Why not try the Vector 32? Add it into your comparison. It has the same *RKT cam & 1/2* system as the Spyder but also has 2" more ATA, 1" shorter than your Vectrix. Also, check the Spyder Turbo with its 34" ATA and RKT cams.

Since you love you Vectrix and its 33" ATA you may find that you might need the longer ATA of the Vector or Spyder Turbo to feel comfortable.


----------



## Hoytail Hunter (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion Cat diesel but what i'm looking for is shorter ata, preferably 28". If my vectrix were 30" i'd be more than satisfied and wouldnt have a reason to even go looking around.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

*Core reason for all the harassment*

What it really amounts to is this title of did not like the spider in comparison to your vetrix would have been great and accurate. No one could fault that but hold did not deliver brings out all the loyal Hoyt fans of which I am one and some again don't state fact but attack the messenger there are a lot of bows that don't work for me I choose to keep it to my self in less there is a fundamental safety or undeniable quality issue and the manufacturer has hade an opportunity to assess it and has chosen not to even then you need to be cautious as often given proper facts manufacturers will step up and protect their reputation . Moral shoot before you buy . Just my unqualified 2 cents


----------



## DWBlue (Sep 17, 2012)

southpawarcher said:


> only posting here to get my post count up to make me more credible


x2 ^


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

same here



Southpawarcher said:


> Only posting here to get my post count up to make me more credible


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

:hail:




Punch_Master said:


> I have over 23,000 posts. That means you should all bow down before me and do as I tell you!


----------



## Vector3270 (Mar 3, 2012)

hate to tell ya but no way you have a 4 year old vectrix count em back spyder vector crx maxxis alpha max katera vectrix.just saying i got low post count.


----------



## Hester0305 (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven't tried the Spyder but I've owned the Vectrix, Alphamax, and now the Vector 32. I know the Vectrix draw was hard to beat but my Vector 32 with the RKT cam is a lot faster and seems to be more accurate than my Vectrix was. Now the Alphamax I had I didn't like and ended up selling it because I just couldn't shoot it as well and the strings stretched a lot. As far as the cut outs go I doubt the Spyder would bend or break if you drop it maybe if you run over it with a car it might break. I think excluding their carbon bows the Vector is the best hunting bow Hoyt has come up with because it has everything speed, forgiveness, tack driving accuracy, and no hand shock. Try a Vector and you should't be disappointed.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Hoytail Hunter said:


> Tried out the new 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30 expecting the smooth draw of my Vectrix. Nope, E=mc2 applies here cus you cant get something from nothing. The 330fps ibo comes at the price of a significantly harsher draw than what i've been used to in every single Hoyt i've ever shot or owned.
> 
> Anyway, the new spyder 30 also disappoints in other ways than the harsher draw. The finish is nowhere near the quality Hoyt used to put out. On top of that, with the light weight race companies are partaking, Hoyt cut out so much material in the riser that in some spots, there is 1/8 inch webbing! Like seriously? Accidentally drop it on a hard surface and it'll probably break or bend!
> 
> Big thumbs down coming from a loyal Hoyt fan of nearly 10yrs



I'm a used car salesman and I know when a customer is pissing down my back and telling me it's raining.

I don't believe for one second you are a loyal 10 year Hoyt shooter. I believe you come on here with an agenda to cause a civil war.

for the money that little Spyder is a heck of a bow.

As for Hoyt "delivering:" ? Check the results from Nimes this year....Hoyt SWEPT 1st,2nd and 3rd in mens recurve and compound. A **** bow wouldn't hold up.

You're all wet and probably a Mathews,Bowtech or Elite fan boy. Bring some constructive criticism or stay on the porch.


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

Post count? What does that have to do with personal knowledge? I have been shooting a bow for more years than I rember. Everyone has personal preferences on what they like. I am currently shooting Hoyt's and just ordered a matrix for 3D. Will be using my Contender for indoor spots. When I go to buy a new bow I will shoot as many different bows as I can. You should buy what feels good to you. I made the mistake once and bought a bow based on price and reviews. You will not be happy if you don't like the way it feels to you. This is just the best advice I would give. Good luck with what ever you deside to go with.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

I would say that bow has to be out of tune if you did not think it was smooth... My dad had to stop shooting because of shoulder problems and now with the RKT cam he is back shooting for another state title... That cam is so smooth I bought a matrix because I knew I found a bow that would last me for years. I would try another shop before writing the RKT cam off or at least try the cam on a different bow, like the Vector or Element. I realize you want a short ATA, but the 4" you trade to go from a 32" to a 28" cost too much forgiveness for very little gain in clearance.


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I'm a used car salesman and I know when a customer is pissing down my back and telling me it's raining.
> 
> I don't believe for one second you are a loyal 10 year Hoyt shooter. I believe you come on here with an agenda to cause a civil war.
> 
> ...


Preach on brother ! hahaha


----------



## MXZ (Feb 10, 2004)

Hoytail Hunter said:


> Tried out the new 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30 expecting the smooth draw of my Vectrix. Nope, E=mc2 applies here cus you cant get something from nothing. The 330fps ibo comes at the price of a significantly harsher draw than what i've been used to in every single Hoyt i've ever shot or owned.
> 
> Anyway, the new spyder 30 also disappoints in other ways than the harsher draw. The finish is nowhere near the quality Hoyt used to put out. On top of that, with the light weight race companies are partaking, Hoyt cut out so much material in the riser that in some spots, there is 1/8 inch webbing! Like seriously? Accidentally drop it on a hard surface and it'll probably break or bend!
> 
> Big thumbs down coming from a loyal Hoyt fan of nearly 10yrs


Just went and shot all the top bows and really don't get how you can feel this way but everyone is different. I actually think that bow Spyder 30 is very close to any bow I shot and better than most it is really hard to fairly say that its better than the Carbon bow but for the money it is! Personally I like Hoyt Spyder much better than the mathews to me Bow Tech was second only to Hoyts Spyder 30 and that if money is not considered was second to Carbon E,
But everyone has their own likes and dislikes, it happen that I'm shooting Vectrix currently and that is a great bow have killed two P&Y with it and really enjoy shooting it. Best of luck think if you shoot them side by side you will find less vibration in the spyder but not by much....far as cam goes that is really a personal preference thing but I thought spyder was smooth but little different feel. 
Anyway my hunting friend good luck in your search for a bow and enjoy! 

PS... you like big bucks check out below don't know where you live but camp I hunt at is awesome!!!


----------



## Reco111 (Dec 16, 2011)

Scotty C said:


> Wow!!!! I just bought a Spyder 30 because I thought it was the smoothest drawing, quietest bow I ever shot, and I have shot alot of bows. Probably the best pure hunting set up going right now. I can hold that bow back for an eternity.


If its any smoother and easier to hold back than my Deadeye, I maybe getting one in the future. I'll have to try it out first of course.


----------



## wildcatter109 (Dec 18, 2011)

> Hoyt fails to deliver
> 
> Tried out the new 2013 Hoyt Spyder 30 expecting the smooth draw of my Vectrix. Nope, E=mc2 applies here cus you cant get something from nothing. The 330fps ibo comes at the price of a significantly harsher draw than what i've been used to in every single Hoyt i've ever shot or owned.
> 
> ...


----------



## CBWalk (Jul 22, 2010)

I have been a Mathews guy all my life and just shot the new Spyder 30 with all the other new Mathews, Hoyts, and Bear and the Spyder 30 is the smoother and has the best valley of them all. I'm going to be switching to Hoyt and getting a Spyder 30


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

i have no complaints of any hoyts i've shot...just wish i had money to upgrade from my vantage elite plus to the pro comp elite


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i stand corrected yes they now make rkt cam 1/2 used on the spyder 30 ,what i should have said they no longer make the more accurate, durable, much more expensive cam 1/2 plus ,unless you custom order it for more money.


----------



## MjBears57 (Jan 18, 2012)

hoyt didnt fail to deliver in my eyes.....luckily i still get to shoot what i feel comfortable shooting and what bow fits my hunting style! I cant wait to get a S30...what a great bow for me!


----------

